# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #6012 il.ice.awmn Ηλιουπολη

## ice

Αγαπητοι παιδες 

Θελω να ενεργοποιησω και παλι τον δευτερο κομβο στην Ηλιουπολη και γιαυτο τον λογο ανεβηκα ταρατσα και εψαξα με β να δω τι βλεπω.

Τα αποτελεσματα και ολοι σε αποσταση μεχρι 2 χμ 

#3755 Thunder
#4266 Apollo
#6519 Valis
#7659 eufonia
#8221 Titanas
#9665 nasos765
#12274 jako
#2198 Rallyeman
#9158 jollyroger

Εχω δυνατοτητα για 2 λινκ σε Α.

Αν και καποιος αλλος που δεν εχει AP ας γραψει εδω . 

ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε αρκετα γρηγορα . Οι ενδιαφερομενοι ας γραψουν σε αυτο το τοπικ.

Θα στειλω και πμ ετσι για να το επισημοποιησουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Resi

Διόρθωση: Apollo ----> #3755

----------


## ice

Oups sorry 

ενα μικρο λαθακι 

ανεβασα και το Netstumbler αρχειο . Εκανα σκαν με feeder 2.4 και cisco

----------


## GSF

hello ice.. ελπίζω αφου βλέπεις Valis να βλέπεις και μένα... οπότε μέσα στην βδομάδα που ελπίζω να έχω τελειώσει τον κόμβο, να δοκιμάσουμε λινκ αν θές  ::   ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, μίλα με τον *#9664 nasos765*, να σου γυρισει πιάτο.

----------


## ice

ευχαριστως να το προσπαθησουμε . 

Εως τωρα λογικα τα λινκ θα ειναι eufonia και αν παμε καλα και με gsf ή καποιον αλλον προς τα κατω .

Ευχαριστω παιδες για την γρηγορη ανταποκριση και ελπιζω να ανεβασω τα λινκ ακομα ποιο γρηγορα.

----------


## ice

will do man

----------


## ice

Παιδες με την βοηθεια του καιρου θα ανεβασω το ΣΚ τα πιατα ταρατσα και περιμενω να μου γυρισετε πιατα .

Με τον eufonia θα γινει υστερα απο μηνα (αφου πρωτα γυρισει με το καλο απο την Λημνο). Αρα εχω δυο λινκ για την ωρα ελευθερα . 

Ας με πει εδω ποιος εχει αμεσα λινκ διαθεσιμο να κανουμε την δοκιμη.

----------


## vis

Παρών, έχω πάρει τον εξοπλισμό , μόνο καλώδιο θα χρειαστώ.Το σκ είμαι διαθέσιμος για δοκιμές.

----------


## ice

οκ μαν να δω εαν σε βλεπω

----------


## vis

έχω πολύ καλό οπτικό πεδίο προς το μέρος σου

----------


## ice

yeap Λογικο θα βγει χαλαρα . ελπιζω να βγαλω και το δευτερο με nasos675 .

----------


## senius

Εκλεισε με nasos765 το δεύτερο, απλά θέλει άλλη διάταξη στα πιάτα του για να το γυρίσει προς τα επάνω σε σένα, οπότε την Κυριακή αν προλάβει.

Υπομονή το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει.!!
 ::

----------


## ice

Χαλαρα

----------


## tzila

Καλημέρα .
Αν σε ενδοιαφέρει μία δοκιμή απο το σχετικά μακρινό σου Αιγάλεω στείλε μου pm να κάνουμε μία δοκιμή . 
Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει ...  ::

----------


## ice

δυστηχως εισαι λιγο μακρια και δεν εχω και οπτικη επαφη . Σορρυ

----------


## tzila

No problem ...  ::  
Καλή καρδιά....  ::

----------


## senius

> yeap Λογικο θα βγει χαλαρα . ελπιζω να βγαλω και το δευτερο με nasos675 .


Επειτα από full καταιγίδα στην μάπα που φάγαμε με τον naso765 το μεσημέρι στην ταράτσα του, τελικά καταφέραμε να σου γυρίσουμε πιάτο.  ::  

Ο nasos765 εκπέμπει σε *ap* στους *5480*, με ssid *awmn9664-6012*.

Καλή επιτυχία.!
 ::   ::

----------


## nasos765

> Επειτα από full καταιγίδα στην μάπα που φάγαμε με τον naso765 το μεσημέρι στην ταράτσα του, τελικά καταφέραμε να σου γυρίσουμε πιάτο.  
> 
> Ο nasos765 εκπέμπει σε *ap* στους *5480*, με ssid *awmn9664-6012*.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία.!


Με πρόλαβες *senius*.  ::  
Μακάρι να βγει το link και να άξιζε ο κόπος μέσα στην βροχή  ::

----------


## ice

Ευχαριστω ορε παιδες . Εχω ανεβασει τα 80αρια πιατα στην ταρατσα ετοιμα στην θεση τους και αυριο το πρωι ανεβαινουν τα υπολοιπα . Εισαστε τρελοι βρε .Μες την βροχη ?

----------


## senius

> Εισαστε τρελοι βρε .Μες την βροχη ?


Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει, παλαβοί ταρατσόβιοι από την δεκαετία 80-90 στα F.M. ?

Απο εκεί μας έμεινε.
 ::   ::

----------


## ice

Σας ευχαριστω παιδες

----------


## ice

Παιδες ακυρο για σημερα . Ξεμεινα απο τροφοδοτικα για wrap. Αυριο θα παρω καινουργια .

----------


## costas43gr

> Παιδες ακυρο για σημερα . Ξεμεινα απο τροφοδοτικα για wrap. Αυριο θα παρω καινουργια .


Αν είναι να το σηκώσεις σήμερα, έλα να σου δώσω τροφοδοτικό εγώ, τώρα το πρωί....

----------


## ice

Με την ευγενικη χορηγια του costas43gr το wrapaki Πηρε ρευμα και ολα ειναι στην θεση τους και λειτουργουν . Σημερις after work θα γινει η σωστη ονομασια των πιατων και θα σκαναρουμε τον αερα να δουμε εαν τα στοχευσαμε σωστα ή επικονωνουμε με τον υπερπεραν.

----------


## vis

Σε λίγο βγαίνω να σε ψάξω.
Η παρακάτω εικόνα θα σε βοηθήσει να με σημαδέψεις.Χτύπα καρφί στον Προφήτη Ηλεία

----------


## GSF

πιάσατε τίποτα τελικά?? εγώ αύριο ετοιμάζω το ρουτερακι μου και σύντομα θα είμαι κομπλε με 2 πιάτα κ πολύ όρεξη....

----------


## ice

επιασα τον nasos με -89 . Θελει λογικα καλυτερη στοχευση . Αυτο μπορει να γινει αυριο ή την τεταρτη το πρωι. 
Μετα φευγω για ταξιδι και γυρναω την Κυριακη.


Εχω γυρισει το 2ο πιατο προς προφητη και με SSID awmn-6012-search και 5450 (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα ψαχτε εκει τριγυρω)

----------


## vis

με ένα πολύ γρήγορο scan που έκανα με netstumbler από xp δεν έπιασα τίποτα.
Φοβάμαι ότι δεν έβαλα και καλά τον ένα ntype connector.Θα τον αλλάξω με πρεσαριστό.
Το σκ πιστεύω να έχω έτοιμο και το εξωτερικό κουτί

----------


## senius

> επιασα τον nasos με -89 . Θελει λογικα καλυτερη στοχευση . Αυτο μπορει να γινει αυριο ή την τεταρτη το πρωι. 
> Μετα φευγω για ταξιδι και γυρναω την Κυριακη.


Γυρισε σε access point, να γυρισω εγώ τώρα τον nasos765 σε station, να κεντράρει και ο nasos το απόγευμα.

----------


## ice

Καλημερα after 7 το απογευμα που θα ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## commando

μακαρι να παιξει αλλα ρε senius αφου σας κρυβουν πολυκατοικιες προς Ηλιουπολη εισαι σιγουρος?μην κοιτας μονο το wind ..για να μην ταλαιπωρησαι το λεω και να μην βγει παλι κανα μπαζολινκ σαν το sas.Βγαλε ενα προς Καλλιθεα να σε κερασω μπυρες!

----------


## ice

Το AP του nassou το επιασα με απλο feeder . Εχουμε οπτικη επαφη απλα τα πιατα κοιτανε προς Τρικαλα μερια  ::

----------


## senius

> ..για να μην ταλαιπωρησαι το λεω και να μην βγει παλι κανα μπαζολινκ σαν το sas.Βγαλε ενα προς Καλλιθεα να σε κερασω μπυρες!


Κανένας απο τους γνωστους μου και απο ολα τα λινκ που έχουμε δημιουργήσει εμείς, δεν επιτρέψαμε να είναι *μπαζολίνκ*.

Τειρούμε αυστηρά τις προϋποθέσεις του AWMN.

Το link με τον sas δεν επεσε ποτέ, ήταν άψογο.

----------


## commando

> Το AP του nassou το επιασα με απλο feeder . Εχουμε οπτικη επαφη απλα τα πιατα κοιτανε προς Τρικαλα μερια


τρικαλα wireless απο Μπραχαμι λολ!!!

οκ no problemo σου εχω εμπιστοσυνη.
Senius θελω κατω απο -70 και ξερεις ποσο απαιτητικος ειμαι.
Περιμενω νεα.

----------


## ice

Παιδες το λινκ παιζει ΑΡ για δεστε εαν το πιανετε !

----------


## senius

> Παιδες το λινκ παιζει ΑΡ για δεστε εαν το πιανετε !


Μπα δε , κι αν όχι, δεν νομίζω.  ::

----------


## ice

OK 
Λογο ταξιδιου θα το δουμε Κυριακη πρωι. Ευχαριστω παιδες

----------


## senius

ice, τελικά το link με *nasos765* δεν βγαίνει, λόγω φυσικών εμποδίων που έχει μπροστά ο nasos.

Αν θες από Αιγάλεω, Αγ. Βαρβάρα μεριά έχω δυο τρία φιλαράκια που θα μπορούσαν να σου γυρίσουν πιάτα.

Πάντως σ' ευχαριστούμε που μας ανέχτηκες.

----------


## ice

παιδες δυστηχως δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη προς εκει μερια αλλα μονο προς π. φαληρο και αστυνομικα - ηλιουπολη(αγ. μαρινα) 

Αν και το AP το επιασα χαλαρα με απλο feeder θα δουμε γενικοτερα τι μπορουμε να κανουμε και με αλλα λινκ.


Νεα απο την Κυριακη που επιστρεφω.

----------


## vis

Είσαι σε ΑΡ ακόμα ? έκανα μια προσπάθεια Κυριακή βράδι αλλά δεν κατάφερα τιπότα.... 




> παιδες δυστηχως δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη προς εκει μερια αλλα μονο προς π. φαληρο και αστυνομικα - ηλιουπολη(αγ. μαρινα) 
> 
> Αν και το AP το επιασα χαλαρα με απλο feeder θα δουμε γενικοτερα τι μπορουμε να κανουμε και με αλλα λινκ.
> 
> 
> Νεα απο την Κυριακη που επιστρεφω.

----------


## ice

Μαν θα σε παρω σημερις τηλεφωνο να σε πω . Θα αλλαξω λιγο την τοποθεσια των πιατων . Αν μπορεις βαλτο σε ΑΡ εσυ να σε πιασω

----------


## ice

Παιδες εχει κανενας κανα περισευουμενο pigtail για CM9 ?

Εκανα κατι διορθωσεις και μου λειπει ενα.

----------


## ice

Αυριο γινονται οι απαραιτητες αλλαγες και τα πιατα θα ειναι γυρισμενα σε ΑΡ με ssid awmn-6012-vis και awmn-6012-search για οποιος πιστευει οτι μπορει να κανει λινκ απο αγ. δημητριο-βυρωνα

----------


## ice

Οι αλλαγες εγιναν και τα ΑΕ ειναι σε λειτουργια .

Σε σκαν που εκανα επιασα DHL-kolimbitirio προς αστυνομικα και το λινκ awmn-6496-9857

@vis κανε ενα σκαν και πες εαν με πιανεις !!!!! ειναι στην συχνοτητα 5290


@all προς νοτια (π. Φαληρο και βυρωνα) υπαρχει κανα καλο παιδι να κανουμε λινκ ?? 

Ειναι στην συχνοτητα 5390 με ssid awmn-6012-????

Αντε να σας χαρω

----------


## alasondro

> @vis κανε ενα σκαν και πες εαν με πιανεις !!!!! ειναι στην συχνοτητα *5290*


ρε άνθρωπε βάλε μια σωστή συχνότητα να σε σκανάρουμε και εμείς οι κακομοιροι που έχουμε linux  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Οκ πες μια καλη !!!!

----------


## alasondro

5280

----------


## ice

5660

----------


## ice

οκ εγινε 5280

----------


## ice

και το wlan2 ειναι στο 5380

----------


## ice

#3755 Thunder
#4266 Apollo
#6519 Valis
#7659 eufonia
#9665 nasos765
#12274 jako
#2198 Rallyeman
#9158 jollyroger

Εχεις κανεις ελευθερο Interface ??

----------


## JB172

Στέλιο καλησπέρα.
Κοίτα αν έχεις οπτική προς τον Ditz στο Βύρωνα που ψάχνει και αυτός.

----------


## ice

το wind λεει πως οχι αλλα αν μπορει να με σκαναρει να δουμε
edit: τωρα που το κοιταξα προς τα εκει δυστηχως δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη .

Εχω μονο προς Υμηττο βουνο και αργυρουπολη (το ενα πιατο) και το δευτερο πιατο προς μπραχαμι και λιγο αρχη Π. Φαληρου

----------


## vis

Το πρώτο μου λινκ σε a είναι γεγονός.



Αν όλα πάνε καλά, αύριο θα πάω να πάρω και ένα ταρατσόκουτο από τον Τόλια στη Βάρη.

----------


## ice

Ετσι Ετσι 

Αντε να παμε και για το δευτερο λινκ . 

Αντε βρε παιδες βουθηστε μας !!!!

----------


## costas43gr

Thunder #4266 δεν εχω καθολου οπτικη προς τα εκει, δες και στο wind.
Να δουμε αν βλεπεις τον Θαναση #1124 και να εχει κατι ελευθερο.

----------


## ice

OK guys 

Waiting

----------


## ice

@vis man πως παει το κουτι το φτιαξες; ?

----------


## vis

το αγόρασα , αλλά λόγο φόρτου εργασίας δεν το έχω μοντάρει ακόμη  :: 

μία μικρή παράταση μέχρι το επόμενο ΣΚ ....

----------


## ice

Χαλαρα μαν

----------


## ice

Κανενα αλλο καλο παιδι να μας βοηθησει για δευτερο λινκ ?

----------


## ice

Any new news boys ?

Θα με κανετε να πεσω client στο AP σας .

----------


## ice

Θα ξεκινησω απεργια πεινας (Δεν θα τρωω σουβλακια) μεχρι να φτιαξουμε κανα 2ο λινκ 

Θα με αφησετε να πεθανω της πεινας ???

----------


## costas43gr

Καλά αυτά τα 4 λινκ στο wind τι είναι, Π.Χ.  ::   ::   ::  
Προς τιτανα βλεπεις καθολου ?

----------


## ice

Λογικα ναι μαν . Θα ξανακανω ενα σκαν στο Σαββατοκυριακο . Αν μπορει ο Κωστας θα το φτιαξουμε το λινκ

----------


## vis

Στέλιο, αν δεν βλέπεις τιτάνα, μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και εγώ.

----------


## ice

Vis καλυτερα να ψαξεις για αλλο δευτερο λινκ ετσι ωστε να εχουμε εναλακτικες διαδρομες . Τον Τιτανα τον εχω σε οπτικη επαφη 90%

----------


## lakis

Αν θες Link σκάναρε το ΑΡ μου και στήσε πιάτο σε Β ως ΑΡ και ενημέρωσέ με. Τα διαθέσιμα Link θα κλείσουν εντός των εορτών.
Αναμένω.

----------


## ice

Μα σε Α δεν θα το κανουμε το λινκ ??

----------


## The Undertaker

αν διάβασα καλά σου είπε να στήσεις εσύ σαν AP. μάλλον για σε κεντραρει μετά...αν φτιάξετε την ευθεία, το να γυρίσεις την atheros στο a δεν είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## ice

Το εχω ετοιμο σε Α και σε ΑΡ

----------


## eufonia

Στέλιο, είσαι στην προέκταση της ευθείας του link alexbo1 - lx911. Από ότι μου είχε πει ο Αλέξανδρος, ενδιαφέρεται να γυρίσει κάτι προς τα εσένα. Κοίτα να τον βρεις να συννενοηθήτε.
Και εγώ σε καμμιά δεκαριά μέρες κατεβαίνω Αθήνα. Αν και δεν έχω χώρο στην ταράτσα, θα κανονίσουμε να γίνει κάτι.  ::

----------


## ice

Ougk

Αντε κατεβα να φτιαξουμε τιποτις καλο!

----------


## ice

Vis man 

Κανενα καλο νεο απο την δικη σου μερια ? 
Εχεις βρει αλλο λινκ ? 
Θελεις καμια βοηθεια στο ταρατσοκουτι σου?

----------


## vis

Kαλή χρονιά, χρόνια πολλά
Δυστηχώς 2ο link δεν έχω βρει.

----------


## ice

ougk

----------


## ice

Vis θελεις καποια βοηθεια ? να σκαναρουμε την ταρατσα σου για το αλλο λινκ ? 
Μαλλον βλεπεις και τον Τιτανα που εχει ετοιμα σε Α .

----------


## ice

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας κομβουχος με ελευθερο Interface εδω τριγυρω ? 
Κανενας client να θελει να γινει κομβος ?

Εξαιρειται ο Τιτανας

----------


## lakis

Δεν υπαρχει κανενας κομβουχος με ελευθερο Interface εδω τριγυρω ? 
Κανενας client να θελει να γινει κομβος ?

Εξαιρειται ο Τιτανας

?????????!!!!!

----------


## ice

Ειπα οτι μονο εσυ εχεις ελευθερο Interface. Δεν ειπα κατι κακο .

----------


## costas43gr

Καλά, ακόμα δεν το βγάλατε ? Δεν βλέπεστε, τι έγινε ?????

----------


## ice

costas43gr ημουν ταξιδι και γυρισα και βγαζω λινκ προς τα πανω.


Απο χτες παιζει λινκ με alsafi και ελπιζω σημερις - αυριο να βγει το λινκ με vis

Ευχαριστω ολους για το support και ιδιαιτερα eufonia - lx911 - vis 

Keep awmning !

----------


## ice

Λογω αλληλοκαλυψης του ενος πιατου (alsafi) με ενα το αλλο(vis) θα σηκωθει το πιατο του vis κατα 40 εκ. για να ειναι ελευθερο απο ολα τα εμποδια .

Αυριο ελπιζω να γινει η τοποθετηση .

Εαν κατα τυχη υπαρχει κανα feeder nvak διαθεσιμο για να αλλαξω το υπαρχων (λογο υποψιας οτι δεν λειτουργει καλα) παρακαλειστε να το αναφερετε ταχιστα.

Ευχαριστω.

ΥΣ : Συντομα ο κομβος θα συνδεθει στο proxy mesh του AWMN.

----------


## vis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Από σήμερα στα 5gh !!!!!
Ευχαριστώ eufonia - ice - lx911

----------


## ice

Με γειες 


Please move me to Bx nodes

----------


## ice

Xmm σε διαστημα 5 ημερων το BGP του alsafi τα παιζει 2η φορα και πρεπει να γινουν πολλα reboot. 

Πως μπορειτε να βοηθησετε ?

----------


## ice

Ακυρο ο ενδιαμεσος κομβος ειναι οφ

----------


## alasondro

Σε μένα πρέπει να είναι το πρόβλημα...για check ξανά τώρα πρέπει να είναι ok

----------


## ice

Μπα κανω βολτα

C:\Documents and Settings\ice>tracert -d 10.27.252.1

Tracing route to 10.27.252.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms * <1 ms 10.27.227.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.44.241
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.44.25
4 5 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.44.222
5 4 ms 3 ms 12 ms 10.2.21.185
6 22 ms 19 ms 39 ms 10.26.122.217
7 19 ms 20 ms 38 ms 10.26.122.114
8 37 ms 32 ms 34 ms 10.26.159.193
9 35 ms 39 ms 8 ms 10.26.125.246
10 18 ms 40 ms 40 ms 10.26.125.249
11 8 ms 20 ms 40 ms 10.26.144.249
12 29 ms 23 ms 14 ms 10.26.122.186
13 34 ms 39 ms 6 ms 10.26.122.217
14 37 ms 7 ms 6 ms 10.26.122.114

----------


## alasondro

εγώ πάντως δεν σε έχω στο routing table μου...έκανα ένα restart το alsafi αλλά από τότε δεν επανήλθε....  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

```
eufonia.awmn> show ip bgp 10.27.252.0
% Network not in table
```

Υποπτεύομαι την CF του Κώστα...  ::

----------


## ice

Να τον αποκλεισουμε απο το Call of Duty ή να τα πανε για εκτελεση !!!!

Να την αλλαξει αμεσα..

 ::   ::   ::  


Για τον vis την θα κανουμε τελικα ? το 2ο λινκ να βγει με gkats or soumou ?

----------


## eufonia

> Για τον vis την θα κανουμε τελικα ? το 2ο λινκ να βγει με gkats or soumou ?


Στέλιο, πήγα και στην ταράτσα του Γιώργου (gkats). Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Τώρα... για τον soumou... τι να σου πω, πρέπει να δούμε τι σκοπεύει να κάνει. Αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να κοιτάξουμε μήπως βγει κάτι και με Macabre (#4079), υπάρχει if διαθέσιμο, που κοιτάει πρoς alsafi, πιθανόν με ένα scan ο Βαγγέλης να το πιάσει.

----------


## vis

ok, το σκ θα στήσω το πιάτο προς macabre να σκανάρω...

----------


## ice

Vis σηκωσα το πιατο πιο ψηλα για να μπορουμε να παιξουμε . Λογικα το γυρνας κανονικα και υα με πιασεις ευκολα . Οταν με πιασεις πες μου για να στοχευσω καλυτερα. 


Επιασες τιποτις αλλο?

----------


## vis

Ok, ελπίζω αύριο να προλάβω ......
Δυστηχώς το ΣΚ λόγο υποχρεώσεων ,δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## ice

Παιδες κανενα νεο με τα λινκ ?

----------


## ice

Vis 

εχεις κανει τιποτα με το 2ο λινκ ?

Ο κομβος ξανανεβηκε και τα 2 λινκ ειναι σε ΑΡ . Ψαξε να με βρεις αλλα πρεπει να βγαλεις και το 2ο μιας και το δικο μου λινκ με alsafi εχει πεσει . (λογο alasondro)

Αντε παιδες αρχιζω και νευριαζω και θα σηκωσω 8 μετρα ιστο να ενωθω κατευθειαν με τον εαυτο μου στον 1107.

----------


## vis

Στέλιο ,
τίποτα ακόμη  ::  

Ένα λινκ βρε παιδιά.......

----------


## ice

Vis 

κανε ενα σκαν να δεις τι κομβους πιανεις διπλα σου.
Θα προσπαθησω να στησω και παλι την Omni μου στον 1107 μηπως και βλεπεις τον αλλο κομβο μου.
BTW οτι κανουμε μεχρι το Σαββατο μετα φευγω ταξιδι για 10 μερες.
Try also to re-establish our current link

----------


## eufonia

Στέλιο, το link από την μεριά του Βαγγέλη είναι κομπλέ. Ίσως να χρειάζεται μια στόχευση από την μεριά σου.
Ελπίζω σήμερα να βγει και ένα linkακι με digeni, ώστε να αποκτήσετε επιτέλους πάλι έξοδο.

Α, κοίτα να σηκώσεις και το link με alsafi.  ::

----------


## ice

αν καταφερω να βρω τον alsafi ευχαριστως μαν 

Thanks 

PS: Θα χρειαστει ρυθμιση η quaga του alsafi?

----------


## eufonia

> αν καταφερω να βρω τον alsafi ευχαριστως μαν 
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> PS: Θα χρειαστει ρυθμιση η quaga του alsafi?


Αν βάλεις από την μεριά σου την παλιά ip, λογικά όχι. Σε εσένα έφτιαξα το bgpd.conf αλλά μόνο για το link με vis, δεν ήξερα τα απαραίτητα για τον alsafi.

----------


## alsafi

Σπιτι ειμαι γρυπιασμενος.
Ice για κοιτα μπας και εχεις βαλει αναποδα τις καρτες, πιανω το λινκ μας με -87 και το δικο σου με τον vix με -51

----------


## eufonia

UPDATE: 12/04/08 - 23:39

Link -> vis : up 'n' running
Link -> alsafi : up 'n' running

Quagga : up 'n' running

Κώστα (alsafi), Στέλιο (ice) και Βαγγέλη (vis), καλορίζικοι παίδες. Επιτέλους ρουτάρετε  ::

----------


## ice

Αντε επιτελουςςςςςςςς

----------


## vis

> UPDATE: 12/04/08 - 23:39
> 
> Link -> vis : up 'n' running
> Link -> alsafi : up 'n' running
> 
> Quagga : up 'n' running
> 
> Κώστα (alsafi), Στέλιο (ice) και Βαγγέλη (vis), καλορίζικοι παίδες. Επιτέλους ρουτάρετε


Πάνο σε ευχαριστώ για όλα

----------


## ice

το λινκ με alsafi πρεπει παλι να ειναι κατω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Μαλλον πρεπει παλει να εχει φρικαρει η quaga of alasondro.

Καμια βοηθεια απο γνωστους και φιλους ?

----------


## eufonia

Στέλιο, δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω access στα μηχανάκια του Γιάννη. Θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι, να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει...  ::

----------


## vis

Παρατήρησα πως ενώ έχω σωστό traceroute προς όλους τους κόμβους , όλο τo traffic μου περνά μόνο μέσω του Διγενή.

----------


## costas43gr

http://www.routers.awmn/ εδώ μπορείς να βλέπεις εύκολα κι απλά, ποιο λινκ έχει τα τα ποιο πολλά routes, με κατά συνέπεια την ποιο πολλή κίνηση...(σε πέρασα στην λίστα, όταν φτιάχνατε με τον Θανάση)

----------


## vis

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2300&p=507972#p507972

----------


## costas43gr

Πέρασα και τον Κόμβο il.ice.awmn (#6012) στην λιστα http://www.routers.awmn.
Περάστε όλους τους κόμβους που έχουν quagga, για ποιο εύκολο εντοπισμό και διαχείριση...Το ότι πας από ένα λινκ από τα δυο δεν είναι πρόβλημα, από εκεί λόγο διαδρομών παίρνεις το 90% των routes. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας, αν αυξήσεις τα λινκ, θα έχεις κι άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές και κίνηση πιθανόν. Δοκίμασα το λινκ με τον Θανάση και πας κανονικά παντού χωρίς αυτό απο il.ice.

----------


## ice

Σε ευχαριστω costas43gr.

Θελω οταν γυρισω να κοιταξω μερικα πραγματα γιατι καθυστερω πολυ ορισμενες στιγμες. (Εχω μεγαλα ping)
ελπιζω next week να ξαναενεργοποιησω το mrtg report στο http://www.ice.awmn

----------


## commando

Κοιταξε costas43 λιγο τα tables του vis,εκτος και ειναι BGP σουβλακι priority το θεμα.
Διαδρομη προς router.ice.awmn απο commando


```
router.commando.awmn
10.86.87.93 -  gwcommando-xrisoula
gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn -    
router.sw1hfq.awmn -  
gw-sw1hfq.convict.awmn -    
gw-convict.styx.awmn -   
router.ice.awmn -
```

Ενω θα πρεπε να ειναι 3 hop


```
router.commando.awmn
Nasos
Digenis
vis
ice
```

----------


## costas43gr

Στο router του Θανάση κάποιος είχε καρφώσει στατικό route στο λινκ με vis.......  ::  
Δεν εχω πρόσβαση σε άλλους κόμβους, να ελέγξουν όλοι τους routers σχετιζομένων με αυτά να δουν τι γίνετε. Οποιος θέλει βοήθεια, ας ρίξει μήνυμα.

----------


## commando

Καποιος παιζει?η μαμακια?
ισως Nasos 765 και Τιτανας ας κανουν ενα reboot και ας το δουμε παλι,σε Νασος και Τιτανας νομιζω εχεις προσβαση.Με τιποτα δεν παω απο Nasos-digenis για να φτασω ice εστω και αν κανω disable τον xrisoula.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                            
|                             10.15.169.1 -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-nasos765.commando.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    1 |   16 |   15 |
|                gw-titanas.nikolasc.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw_nikolasc.tompap1.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    3 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.25.177.125 -   53 |   17 |    8 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                             10.27.227.1 -   53 |   17 |    8 |    0 |    7 |   16 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## costas43gr

Παίζουμε, μεχρι να βγάλουμε άκρη .... πρέπει να αλλάξει το bgpd.conf στον router του il.ice για να στρώσουν τα πράματα...υπομονή.  :: 
Δεν εχω προσβ. στον router του.

----------


## commando

Ακυρο τελικα στον il ice βγαινω κανονικα αν και εχει λιγο latency που δεν δικαιολογειται.Ειχα μπερδευτει γιατι ο ice εχει 2 ρουτερ οποτε εβαζα router.ice.awmn αντι ilice που εβγαινε χτες με ασσυμετρια,σημερα ομως παει καλα βλεπω.Τουλαχιστον ανακαλυψαμε ενα στατικο λαθος route κατι ειναι και αυτο.Thanks to Nasos765 για την επισυμανση.


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                            
|                             10.15.169.1 -    0 |   40 |   40 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|               gw-nasos765.commando.awmn -    0 |   40 |   40 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-nasos765.thanasis.awmn -    0 |   40 |   40 |    0 |    4 |   47 |    0 |
|                     gw-digenis.vis.awmn -    0 |   40 |   40 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                   router.iliceawmn.awmn -    0 |   40 |   40 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

*edit* βαζω και λιγα στατιστικα απο τον κοντινο jοllyroger μηπως βοηθηθει ο costas43 να δουμε που ειναι το προβλημα
α.προς εμενα


```
1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.289ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.159ms 
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              8.475ms 
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              2.454ms 
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.sfak.awmn (10.27.229.177)               5.188ms 
 5:  10.27.229.185 (10.27.229.185)                         33.411ms 
 6:  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn (10.40.190.201)                asymm  7  34.157ms 
 7:  10.15.169.1 (10.15.169.1)                            asymm  8  14.760ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 8
```

β.προς Nasos765


```
1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.133ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.467ms 
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              3.713ms 
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              6.938ms 
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.sfak.awmn (10.27.229.177)               5.168ms 
 5:  10.27.229.185 (10.27.229.185)                         13.356ms 
 6:  10.15.172.1 (10.15.172.1)                            asymm  7  40.154ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 7
```

προς Τιτανας


```
1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.140ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   4.861ms 
 2:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)              4.804ms 
 3:  gw-petros.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)              4.756ms 
 4:  gw-greekalaxan.sfak.awmn (10.27.229.177)               4.645ms 
 5:  10.27.229.185 (10.27.229.185)                          4.615ms 
 6:  gw-jako.nasos765.awmn (10.40.190.201)                asymm  7  65.403ms 
 7:  router.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.1)                    asymm  8  25.333ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 8
```

----------


## costas43gr

Γιώργο, με τις ασυμμετρίες δεν νομίζω να γίνετε κάτι, έτσι είναι λόγο των λινκ και λόγο πρωτοκόλλου routing.

----------


## commando

> Γιώργο, με τις ασυμμετρίες δεν νομίζω να γίνετε κάτι, έτσι είναι λόγο των λινκ και λόγο πρωτοκόλλου routing.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Κώστα, Γιώργο, Νάσο, Βαγγέλη, θα φτιαχτούνε όλα με τα χέρια σας και την συνεργασία σας. Να είστε καλά για το ενδιαφέρων.
 ::

----------


## ice

Εχω εαν προβλημα με τα λινκ κυριως με το vis και τα πραγματα πανε τα ζα μου αργα

----------


## ice

Παιδες ο κομβος ετοιμαζετε επιτελους να αναβαθμιστει σε 433ΑΗ με συνεπεια επιτελους να μπορω να ανεβασω 3ο λινκ .

Παρακαλουνται τα υπαρχων λινκ (alsafi - vis) να ευαισθητοποιηθουν ολιγον για να τα κεντραρουμε λιγο καλυτερα και να δημιουργησουμε λιγο χωρο για το 3ο λινκ . Στειλτε μου pm ποτε μπορειτε να ανεβουμε ταρατσες να παιξουμε

----------


## alsafi

Κανε εσύ τον χώρο και πες μου όταν τελειώσεις να το κοιτάξω και από την πλευρά μου (αν θες βοήθεια μην σε πιάσουν οι ντροπές)

----------


## vis

Μπράβο Στέλιο, ότι πρέπει τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός !
Εκτός της Κυριακής 15-3 όλες τις άλλες ημέρες είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## ice

@vis Τι εγινε ορε το λινκ ? που χαθηκες ?

----------


## vis

Στέλιο εδώ πρέπει να είναι όλα οκ , Θα κάνω αύριο μια τούμπα στις cm9 για επαλήθευση , και βλέπουμε

----------


## alasondro

> @vis Τι εγινε ορε το λινκ ? που χαθηκες ?


Για τσέκαρε και το link σου με alsafi...

----------


## ice

Ναι και αυτο εχει πεσει γιατι ξαναεστησε ο alsafi τον ρουτερ αλλα ειχε ξεχασει τα λινκ details . Του τα εστειλα χτες και ελπιζω να σηκωθει σημερις

----------


## vis

Tελικά είχε φύγει το pigtail από την κάρτα. *Τώρα* είναι οκ. Sorry Στέλιο

----------


## ice

No problemo man

----------


## vis

O κόμβος θα μείνει κλειστός για λίγη ώρα, για αντικατάσταση ανεμιστήρα.

Έτοιμο και αθόρυβο !

----------


## vis

Την τελευταία εβδομάδα , μετά από μία έκτακτη συντήρηση του κόμβου, έχασα το reg me digenis. Έκανα προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.
Σήμερα το link me digenis δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## senius

> Την τελευταία εβδομάδα , μετά από μία έκτακτη συντήρηση του κόμβου, έχασα το reg me digenis. Έκανα προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.
> Σήμερα το link me digenis δεν βγαίνει.


 O digenis είναι down. Μην κλαίγεστε.
Αντε, του έχουμε προμηθεύσει από πέρσι, ιστό 2,5 '' πράσινο χρώμα.
Για κανονίστε να βάλουμε όλοι χέρι να αντικαταστήσουμε τα υπάρχων εργαλεία του, στο νέο *πράσινο* μωρό.
 :: 
Στείλτε e-mail να σηκωθούν τα πάντα.

----------


## vis

Νάσο είμαι διαθέσιμος όποτε το προγραμματίσετε , ενημέρωσε

----------


## ice

aloha 

κανονικα θα επρεπε να βγαινεις απο εμενα πιο γρηγορα με το λινκ του alsafi . Πρεπει να κοιταξοθμε και λιγο την quaga αλλα θελει σιγουρα να φτιαξουμε τον κομβο του διγενη!

----------


## senius

Εδώ και 10 ώρες ο digenis είναι up. Ρουτάρει απο ολα τα λινκ του, εκτός του vis. Τράβηξα πάλι ριμπούτ στον Θανάση, άλλα ..... δεν. Για δείτε το.
Επίσης το μωρό των 2,5'' στον Θανάση περιμένει.
 ::

----------


## vis

Έτοιμος και εγώ  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες ψαχνω για 2 καινουργια λινκ . οποιος επιθυμει ας το γραψει εδω

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα,
κανε ενα scan προς τα εμενα http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=16585
εχω link με titana, οποτε θα δεις κατι σχετικο.
δες το και τα λεμε.....

----------


## ice

Hallo geioa

θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω ενα πανελακι για να δω εαν σε πιανω αυριο - μεθαυριο

----------


## ice

παιδες ενα παραξενο προβλημα 

Εκανα ενα λινκ με pama αλλα δεν μπορω να τον πινγκαρω με destination any αλλα τον πινγκαρω μονο με οταν sto interface βαζω το wlan2

επισης φτιαχνοντας το BGP ναι με κανει established αλλα ολα τα routes ειναι unreachable 

καμια ιδεα απο που να ξεκινησω ? εχω 4.13 version

----------


## JB172

Δοκίμασε ένα-ένα τα παρακάτω:
α) Αν έχεις βάλει στο Routing-BGP-Networks το synchronize, ξετσέκαρέ το.
β) Κάνε downgrade σε version 4.10 και πες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## ice

Το προβλημα τελικα ηταν απλα οτι στα settings της IP της wlan2 δεν ειχε το /30 μετα την address . Λιγο περιεργο μιας για τα υπολοιπα (network - broadcast) ηταν σωστα 

anyway οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε . 

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## vis

Στέλιο το link μας είναι down. Έκανα ένα scan αλλά δεν σε βρίσκω.
Στο link με digenis έχω -80db , Θανάση μήπως έχει στρίψει ο ιστός ?

----------


## pama

Στελιο καλησπερα και καλη χρονια!Το link ειναι κατω αρκετο καιρο τωρα!δεν ξερω αν το εχεις δει!Αν ειναι βαλε φωνη για να δω τι θα κανω με το if!
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ice

Καλησπερα 

τον εχω εγκαταλειψει αυτον τον κομβο μιας και δεν υπαρχει καποιος στο σπιτι εκει για να χρησιμοποιει τα λινκ. 
Μπορεις να στρεψεις το λινκ σου οπου αλλου θελεις

----------


## vis

Μετά από αλλαγή board-psu-cf στον κόμβο μου είμαι πάλι up.Δυστηχώς το image που είχα κρατήσει από τη cf δεν δούλεψε , οπότε είμαι με καθαρό 2.9.7 στημένος.

Στο λινκ με Διγενή , πιάνω -54 αλλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για το τελικό setup.

Στέλιο σε ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα σύνδεση.Το if είναι διαθέσιμο και κοιτάζει προς Νίκαια αλλά και όλα τα δυτικά προάστια , με πολύ καλή οπτική σε όλη την ακτίνα. 
Με scan βρήκα τα παρακάτω
wlan1.png

----------


## geioa

...και γιατι δεν εβαζες την 3.20 ?

----------


## vis

"Είχα" image έτοιμο με 2.9.7 με quagga .Aν είναι καλύτερα με 3.20 να το περάσω, ευκαιρία είναι τώρα που είναι ασετάριστο.

----------


## geioa

ούτως η άλλως ειναι και 2 παλιες, απλος η 3.20 εχει περισσοτερα πραγματα τα οποια ειναι ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις.
οι περισσότερο έμπειροι μπορουν να το επιβεβαιώσουν. για εμενα ουτε συζήτηση βεβαια....

----------


## senius

> Μετά από αλλαγή board-psu-cf στον κόμβο μου είμαι πάλι up.Δυστηχώς το image που είχα κρατήσει από τη cf δεν δούλεψε , οπότε είμαι με καθαρό 2.9.7 στημένος.
> Στο λινκ με Διγενή , πιάνω -54 αλλά θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για το τελικό setup.


vis.digenis.jpg vis-digenis_1.jpg

----------


## vis

Senius thanks !
Έβαλα τα παρακάτω αλλά κάπου πρέπει να κάνω λάθος
pic2.pngpic1.png

----------


## devilman

δευτερη εικόνα στο framer policy βαλε exact size
επίσης πρέπει να προσθέσεις την ιπ του γείτονα σου στην quagga σου και να
βαλεις ip στο δικό σου interface.

----------


## vis

> δευτερη εικόνα στο framer policy βαλε exact size


 thanks , done 




> επίσης πρέπει να προσθέσεις την ιπ του γείτονα σου στην quagga


Έχω περάσει 
!##link digenis
neighbor 10.27.253.254 remote-as 1124
neighbor 10.27.253.254 description link_digenis
neighbor 10.27.253.254 peer-group awmn




> βαλεις ip στο δικό σου interface.


εδώ δεν ξέρω τι να βάλω
pic3.png

----------


## JB172

την wlan2 μετονόμασέ την σε digenis και διόρθωσε την ip της σε 10.27.253.253/30

Για ποιόν κόμβο γράφεις? Τον il.ice ή τον Vis ?
Σε ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω στην φωτό ότι έχεις ips με κόκκινο από το subnet του il.ice

----------


## devilman

10.27.253.253/30
και δώσε και στον απέναντι την 10.27.253.254/30 
και να την βάλει στο interface σας. ισως αυτό δεν εχει γίνει 
connect εχει κανει ετσι?
Υποθέτω το 10.27.252.253 ειναι απο λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση

----------


## vis

> την wlan2 μετονόμασέ την σε digenis και διόρθωσε την ip της σε 10.27.253.253/30


thanks done



> Για ποιόν κόμβο γράφεις? Τον il.ice ή τον Vis ?
> Σε ρωτάω γιατί βλέπω στην φωτό ότι έχεις ips με κόκκινο από το subnet του il.ice


Γράφω για τον vis, τα κόκκινα φορτώθηκαν από παλιό backup , μόλις τα διέγραψα.
Στο pc ενώ έχω δώσει route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.27.253.10( η δεύτερη lan που έχω συνδέσει το μικροτικ) if2 metrik 1 , προσπαθεί το 10. δίκτυο να το περάσει από το 192.168. δίκτυο.

Οι αλλαγές μέχρι τώρα
pic4.jpg
Απ'ότι βλέπω ενημερώθηκε και το bgp.
Συνεχίζω να το ψάχνω στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο.
Διόρθωσα και το route σε route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.27.253.1 (η ether του μικροτικ)

----------


## JB172

Στην ether1 μείωσε το υποδίκτυο από /24 σε /27 ή /26
Αν βάλεις /27, στο pc σου θα βάλεις subnet mask = 255.255.255.224
Αν βάλεις /26 θα βάλεις subnet mask = 255.255.255.192

----------


## vis

Όλα οκ !!!!!!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας !!!



> Στην ether1 μείωσε το υποδίκτυο από /24 σε /27 ή /26
> Αν βάλεις /27, στο pc σου θα βάλεις subnet mask = 255.255.255.224
> Αν βάλεις /26 θα βάλεις subnet mask = 255.255.255.192


Του έβαλα /28 ,οπότε βάζω 240 ?

----------


## JB172

Σωστός. .240

http://www.subnet-calculator.com/

ή http://ipcalc.awmn

----------


## vis

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## JB172

Να 'σαι καλά.  ::

----------

